# FinerDetails - Mini Cooper S Cab GTT



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

A real unknown for me this one as this was to be my first Mini to detail. Most details have found the paintwork to be rock hard so I was expecting the worst.

I left home slightly ahead of plan, but not much, seeing me out on the motorway at 5.35am! Getting me to the customer's address just before 7.45. Here are the pictures of the car when I arrived:



















paintowrk which didnt capture on camera as bad as the swirls looked in the metal:




























the roof would be cleaned and re-proofed too:



















engine bay:










interior:



















sills:



















Once we had the intro chat, walked around the acr and I'd found the acess points I needed it was time to crack on. First job was APC and a fine brush, door jams, sills and the engine bay:










After this it was alloys, tyres and arches, APC, Bilberry and a range of brushes:




























Next job was cleaning the hood. Using Ragg Top cleaner and a brush:



















After the roof the paintwork and glass: Ativo and a wash mitt










Then onto claying with Swissvax Paint Rubber:



















and tar remover for lower sills, alloys and the back end.



















Once finally clean and looking a whole lot better it was time to test the paintwork and tailor the pad, polish and technique to the paint defects:














































I stayed with 6 inch pad due to the mini's panel shapes and also used 3m fine cut with a dab of ultrafina.

passenger door:




























a sort off 50:50 image:










the colour proving not good to capture with the camera

Once I'd done what I could with the 6inch pad I moved down to four inch pads for sills, black pillars and roof front, bumpers and the boot panel:










Once the correction was complete I then proofed the hood - doing this before the Cleaner fluid in case of any runs. I applied 303 by brush due to the wind. I then followed with Swissvax Standard cleaner fluid on the PC. This was topped with Swissvax Saphir wax. Alloys got Cf and autobalm wax. Glass with Crystal. All trim dressed too.

















































































































































Next was to dressed the engine bay:










Interior was cleaned and the leather cleaned and milk applied. Car mats cleaned with extractor - with added stripes for the cooper theme. Doors sills etc waxed, and all seals treated with seal feed:























































Last job was a quick vac of the hood ready for the owner to arrive home and inspect:



















Thank you for reading

Iain


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning Iain.

Any idea of what BHP that's got? Bet it's a right animal to drive!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great job as usual Iain......:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Really nice work there.

Looks like a lot of money has went into it and it looks great!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Lovely work Ian, stunning finish on such a lovely colour.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work and write up Iain

Came up beautiful, nice colour


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks Guys

I have no idea about the modded performance, sorry. I know it has had a fair bit of alteration work done and more to come...


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Great work, looks stunning, love the blue!
Has that N/S rear quater had a respray or anything? seems to have more orange peel then the door, (see picture 38 down. or 21 pics up)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job there Iain


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice work as ever mate. I love doing Mini's due to the size, just hoovering the rear seats....well, you've seen how tall I am!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great job there


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work iain, cracking write up as always:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

James105 said:


> Great work, looks stunning, love the blue!
> Has that N/S rear quater had a respray or anything? seems to have more orange peel then the door, (see picture 38 down. or 21 pics up)


nope, no paintwork there, just the camera capturing the OP on that panel more than others...


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

:doublesho

Whats this Iain - the Naked Detailer ?










Nice Work mate :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Love this Mini !!  Nice brake upgrade and the engine looks slightly 'fettled'


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Top quality work, looks superb afterwards :thumb:, dont like the "mods" to the car though


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice, not seen one of those before :thumb:

Baz


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

very impressive as useral :thumb:


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Great work as the norm Iain:thumb:, And perfect BMW OP on the rear panels, they seem to have perfected the art of OP on that model before the facelift, then you get OP on the boot as well!!!

Phil


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

my mates got a GTT, there basically a reworked JCW package i think. altho my mates has a different brake setup to that, he has ap's. in the region of 220bhp i think


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Great work there Ian  A lovely finish from the Saphir. The AB on the wheels looks great too!!!

As for power as its got the air filter and GRS I/C i'd say its running nearer 230bhp. Just a shame its got the exhaust surround on.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The clarity of finish and correction work achieved impress as always... nearly as much as your thorough attention to detail on all fronts. Again, a good write up of an excellent detail.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> The clarity of finish and correction work achieved impress as always... nearly as much as your thorough attention to detail on all fronts. Again, a good write up of an excellent detail.


thanks Dave, its nice to have specific feedback on that level


----------



## zoffy (Feb 25, 2008)

He's a big hunk of spunk, and a nice job to boot.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

That looks really really good, well done there!

You always do a stunning Job Ian!!!! Really really impressive

I cant help but wonder why a Cooper S doesnt have the proper Cooper S fuel cap on it, its got an ordinary ONE/Cooper one on it


----------



## trowbridge (Jun 29, 2006)

Sportspack Mark said:


> That looks really really good, well done there!
> 
> You always do a stunning Job Ian!!!! Really really impressive
> 
> I cant help but wonder why a Cooper S doesnt have the proper Cooper S fuel cap on it, its got an ordinary ONE/Cooper one on it


All the convertables have the same fuel cap, its only the hardtop S that gets the chrome one.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks like a special Mini! Great results on it there


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Stunning Iain.
> 
> Any idea of what BHP that's got? Bet it's a right animal to drive!


Hi,

Looks like a mixed GTT conversion in parts, so would expect it to have around the 220BHP.

Cheers

Perm


----------



## Marty_Mini (Aug 19, 2008)

Amazing! Hope my new MINI JCW looks that good when I get it


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

nice work!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


>


Crikey - I thought it was just me that offered a naked detailing service.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great work nice results


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice job there Iain.

Lovely engine and brakes!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great job, looks excellent


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Great work  Lovely shade of blue.

Can I ask what you did with the bonnet stripes Iain?

Girlfriend gets a new mini in September and wonder if they need covering with tape or are safe to go over with the PC?


----------



## addsvrs (Mar 2, 2008)

Great job Iain


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Crikey - I thought it was just me that offered a naked detailing service.


nope, its one of my tailored services for the female drivers   doesn't get the same demand in winter tho


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

PhatPhil said:


> Great work  Lovely shade of blue.
> 
> Can I ask what you did with the bonnet stripes Iain?
> 
> Girlfriend gets a new mini in September and wonder if they need covering with tape or are safe to go over with the PC?


you should be fine with the PC, I would think twice unless I was using a full cutting pad and a full compound on the PC. Just test and ensure all edges are fully down. If all else fails, bet on safety and masking tape the edge of the stripes :thumb:


----------

